# GFCI cover



## jar546 (Oct 17, 2013)

So this was built for outside use.  Should these covers be changed?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

View attachment 1976


View attachment 1976


/monthly_2013_10/image.jpg.341938ac1dd73fa209370c2cf4a87ae0.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Interesting setup, obviously some thought process put into it, but I don't think it will meet the requirements, which I don't have access to, but basically, an "in-use" cover, bubble type.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 18, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> So this was built for outside use.  Should these covers be changed?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


406.9 Receptacles in Damp or Wet Locations

(1) 15- and 20-Ampere Receptacles in a Wet Location. 15- and 20-ampere, 125- and 250-volt receptacles installed in a wet location shall have an enclosure that is weatherproof whether or not the attachment plug cap is inserted. For other than one- or two-family dwellings, an outlet box hood installed for this purpose shall be listed, and where installed on an enclosure supported from grade as described in 314.23(B) or as described in 314.23(F) shall be identified as “extra-duty.” All 15- and 20-ampere, 125- and 250-volt nonlocking-type receptacles shall be listed weather-resistant type


----------



## gfretwell (Oct 18, 2013)

If the enclosure makes this a damp location, the flip cover is legal.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2013)

It is outside in the direct path of rain with no cover.


----------



## gfretwell (Oct 18, 2013)

OK, that Lexan confused me. I thought it was covering the equipment.

I agree.

If it is "wet", it needs the in use cover.,


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sunrise Florida at the BBT Center.  They don't have rules in them there parts.  Or do they?


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 18, 2013)

IMO, I would cite the applicable NEC Article that is actually enforceable,  to require the In-Use type

of covers.   Let the AHJ provide documentation that they are not required.  Put the challenge on

to them!

.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 18, 2013)

Remember Fl is still using the 08 NEC. I believe Jeff has posted a trick question here. Not required now but will be when we adopt the next NEC.

Ask yourself, what type in install is this?


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 18, 2013)

Come on, once the vendors  plug in, if it is going  to rain  put some heaved duty plastic in over the whole thing and call it good, the  in use covers will be broken off in 10 munities.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2013)

Cheap, plastic in-use covers are not the only type manufactured and sold today.

So this is not in the 2008 NEC?


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 18, 2013)

I guess the dumb question that i have is..... what difference does it make about the outlets with an in use cover when the other end of the pigtail is going into a flip cover receptacle.... IS that assembly rated for wet locations?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 18, 2013)

2008

(B) Wet Locations.

(1) 15- and 20-Ampere Receptacles in a Wet Location. 15- and 20-ampere, 125- and 250-volt receptacles installed in a wet location shall have an enclosure that is weatherproof whether or not the attachment plug cap is inserted. All 15- and 20-ampere, 125- and 250-volt nonlocking receptacles shall be listed weather-resistant type.

2011

(B) Wet Locations.

Changed From 2008

  406.9(B): Revised to include requirement for listed outlet box “hoods” at other than one- and two-family dwellings. 

(1) 15- and 20-Ampere Receptacles in a Wet Location. 15- and 20-ampere, 125- and 250-volt receptacles installed in a wet location shall have an enclosure that is weatherproof whether or not the attachment plug cap is inserted. For other than one- or two-family dwellings, an outlet box hood installed for this purpose shall be listed, and where installed on an enclosure supported from grade as described in 314.23(B) or as described in 314.23(F) shall be identified as “extra-duty.” All 15- and 20-ampere, 125- and 250-volt nonlocking-type receptacles shall be listed weather-resistant type.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 18, 2013)

I was thinking its a 590 install and the in-use requirement is also new to 590 in the 11.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 18, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I was thinking its a 590 install and the in-use requirement is also new to 590 in the 11.


(2) Receptacles in Wet Locations. All 15- and 20-ampere, 125- and 250-volt receptacles installed in a wet location shall comply with 406.9(B)(1).  See related ROP ROC

It is hard to tell what it is for. It appears to be on a roof?

Changed From 2008

 590.4(D)(2): Added new requirement referencing 406.9(B)(1) for receptacles installed in wet locations.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2013)

Now I'm confused.  Such a simple requirement, yet.......................  Hmmmmmm


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 18, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Now I'm confused.  Such a simple requirement, yet.......................  Hmmmmmm


Other than providing multiple outlets, what is the specific purpose of the assembly?

It appears to be mounted on a roof.


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 18, 2013)

Does not appear to be on a roof to me, it is on a multi colored side walk, probably at some city square or open count yard. The main receptacle appears to be on a post and when they are having a bunch of vendors or tents, they roll the panel  out for the  event.Think like in at the home show or convention center  with  vendor booths.

Even with in use water proof cover the  device boxes are 90 deg out of sync with  vertical cover. The cords the venders plug in will be  big box specials with black tape on them


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 18, 2013)

If it's not listed by the UL mafia you can bet it's not code worthy.

Brent.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 18, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Does not appear to be on a roof to me, it is on a multi colored side walk, probably at some city square or open count yard. The main receptacle appears to be on a post and when they are having a bunch of vendors or tents, they roll the panel  out for the  event.Think like in at the home show or convention center  with  vendor booths.Even with in use water proof cover the  device boxes are 90 deg out of sync with  vertical cover. The cords the venders plug in will be  big box specials with black tape on them


I see the casters now and you are right it is a colored brick area.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 18, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Now I'm confused.  Such a simple requirement, yet.......................  Hmmmmmm


Pretty simple IMO, in use requirements not applicable to a temp install in Fl at this time. FWIW, we use them on all temp installs due to the fact that we don't stock flip covers at the shop anymore.


----------



## ICE (Oct 18, 2013)

2008 NEC

If Article 590 applied it states that



> 590.2 All Wiring Installations.(A) Other Articles. Except as specifically modified in this
> 
> article, *all other requirements of this Code for permanent*
> 
> *wiring shall apply to temporary wiring installations.*


I don't think that 590 applies because it says



> 590.6 Ground-Fault Protection for Personnel. Ground-faultprotection for personnel for all temporary wiring installations
> 
> shall be provided to comply with 590.6(A) and (B). This section
> 
> ...


Whatever articles apply, I think that 406.8 would be included.



> 406.8 Receptacles in Damp or Wet Locations.(B) Wet Locations.
> 
> (1) 15- and 20-Ampere Receptacles in a Wet Location.
> 
> ...


If the attachment plug is not inserted, the receptacle shall be weatherproof.  If the attachment plug is inserted, the receptacle shall be weatherproof.  With the little doors, the receptacle is legal as long as the doors remain closed.  As soon as it is in use, it is not weatherproof.

I think that there are other styles of receptacle that are weatherproof on their own. The cord and plug in the picture might be an example.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 19, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Does not appear to be on a roof to me, it is on a multi colored side walk, probably at some city square or open count yard. The main receptacle appears to be on a post and when they are having a bunch of vendors or tents, they roll the panel  out for the  event.Think like in at the home show or convention center  with  vendor booths.Even with in use water proof cover the  device boxes are 90 deg out of sync with  vertical cover. The cords the venders plug in will be  big box specials with black tape on them


You are correct is location and use.  Quite the sleuth...


----------



## jar546 (Oct 19, 2013)

I say 525 is most applicable to this as 590 is for temporary installations most associated with construction, demolition and emergency shelter needs.  So, if you agree with that, would the "bubble", in-use covers be required?  Keeping in mind 2008 NEC


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 21, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I say 525 is most applicable to this as 590 is for temporary installations most associated with construction, demolition and emergency shelter needs.  So, if you agree with that, would the "bubble", in-use covers be required?  Keeping in mind 2008 NEC


Now that we have an idea as to where and what is served I will go with Article 518 as a specific referencing 590

518.3 Other Articles.

(A) Hazardous (Classified) Areas. Electrical installations in hazardous (classified) areas located in assembly occupancies shall comply with Article 500.

(B) Temporary Wiring. In exhibition halls used for display booths, as in trade shows, the temporary wiring shall be permitted to be installed in accordance with Article 590. Flexible cables and cords approved for hard or extra-hard usage shall be permitted to be laid on floors where protected from contact by the general public. The ground-fault circuit-interrupter requirements of 590.6 shall not apply. All other ground-fault circuit-interrupter requirements of this Code shall apply.


----------

